
Extreme Vectrex multicart - bpierre
http://spritesmods.com/?art=veccart
======
Mithaldu
The hidden lede here is that he ported Bad Apple to a Vectrex. :D

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aFXvoTnsBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aFXvoTnsBU)

Also Doom:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuVnoqFF3II](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuVnoqFF3II)

------
mchahn
> The vector drawing hadware is analog and uses a single 8-bit DAC

Even in that day and age isn't a 256x256 grid a little bit coarse? I know it
draws smooth vectors between those points, so it isn't a jaggy problem. But
there aren't many points to fit objects in.

~~~
DerekL
Back then, that was pretty good. The best resolution of any other video game
console was 320 by 192. NTSC can't show much more detail than that when using
an RF or composite input. Higher resolutions didn't appear until the PC
Engine/TurboGrafx-16 in 1987 and the Super Famicom/SNES in 1990.

------
fit2rule
I have a similar situation with the Oric-1/Atmos machines in my collection -
they're all outfitted with a Cumulus disk-drive emulator. The CPU in the
Cumulus is at least 10x more powerful than that of the Oric-1 itself, and has
4x the RAM. Its incongruous - but highly cool - that such an old machine is
being paired up with such power .. so I often wonder what else could be being
done with this expander ..

